

Real-time synchronous multiplayer 3D gaming with HTML5 - statico
http://blog.artillerygames.com/2012/05/realtime-multiplayer-3d-gaming-html5.html

======
statico
The game itself is here: <http://airhockey.artillerygames.com/>

------
mstump
How long did it take to build, and which part was most difficult?

~~~
statico
Most of the work was done inside of a week with no plans to ever launch it
publicly. Then we changed our mind, spent another week on it and wrote up a
blog post.

The hardest part was probably the mutliplayer networking and latency
compensation. It required a lot of tweaking and it's still far from perfect,
but I think it's pretty reasonable for two weeks of work :)

------
wfaris
hard to believe it's html5/javascript

